# 2014 Cruze SS (unconfirmed)



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

I liked the front, not too much love for the rear.

But wait. I thought they gonna introduce this major change on 2015. Right?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The first thing I thought of when I saw that was "Cobalt." 










I am not at all digging that rear window.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought Cobalt too! but I like it !

Those 2 pics look like 2 different cars though!. In the sideview pic the car looks way longer.



XtremeRevolution said:


> The first thing I thought of when I saw that was "Cobalt."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks too plain in the front.needs to be more aggressive!
The back seat side window are way to big
Back of the car looks confusing lol



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and, I thought *Cobalt* *Two* (II), _too!_


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

"like"


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Too much like a Cobalt! Leave it as a Sedan and ditch the teenage boy spoiler. Simply upgrade the brakes, suspension, and add the 2.0Turbo. The Cruze SS is born (one that people will actually buy).


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I kinda like it


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm I actually quite like it. It's not bad looking, especially compared to that drawing of the front that floated around a while ago. 

Too bad I'm getting to that age when id never buy a 2 door car. 

Growing up climbing into the back of my moms BMW 2002 or friends Civics in college, I hate the things and would never want my kids to have to deal with that. Especially with car seats.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Look stupid 4 doors or nothing!!!! Looks like a malibu and a cruze along with a cobalt had a baby

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I too thought Cobalt when I saw the pics. The front is ok, not a fan of the 2 door, and the rear is just wrong IMO.

Why not be more subtle with the visual ques? Take the current car, put on that front facia, dual exhaust, add the 2 liter turbo and call it a day.

I like the idea of of a Cruze SS, but if I wanted a boy racer car (LOOK AT ME), there's plenty of Cobalt SS, and Neon SRT4 on the market.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> Too much like a Cobalt! Leave it as a Sedan and ditch the teenage boy spoiler. Simply upgrade the brakes, suspension, and add the 2.0Turbo. The Cruze SS is born (one that people will actually buy).


I second this motion. DO IT!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed, let the Sonic be the boy-racer while the Cruze SS is the sports sedan. They already have the Verano Turbo as the gentleman's express. While I do believe a Cruze coupe would sell, they should leverage the existing sedan to keep costs down and increase the potential market. Even enthusiasts appreciate 4 real doors along with their powerful engine and good handling. And, it keeps the wanna-be kiddies out of the thing since they equate coupe with sporty. Good, lower insurance for the rest of us! 

I about died when I saw the Cobalt SS/TC sedan in person at a state fair. Unless somebody knew what to look for, it was just another red Cobalt. I thought it was the perfect sleeper since it was anonymous to the driving public, while those in the know knew that it was a practical sports car. 

VW sells so many GTI's because it's a sporty, yet practical vehicle. One can bomb a canyon, then shuttle the kids to school and pick up a load of whatever with the same car. It's also not too outlandish in presentation. That appeals to folks since it's something they can show up in at a respectable function, then go autocrossing in the next day.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I've always preferred this render for a Cruze coupe.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not feeling it, but then again, I'm not feeling the redesign either. I like it the way it is, though, which isn't helpful to the marketing department I'm sure...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

VictoryRed08 said:


> I've always preferred this render for a Cruze coupe.
> 
> View attachment 8249


That looks like it has a touch of Cadillac styling in it! That I like!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> That looks like it has a touch of Cadillac styling in it! That I like!


Keeps it classy, boy racer styling ques narrow the market


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a feeling it wont match the last iteration of the Cobalt SS. With rumors of a Civic Type-R (my own internal sources say it's "being considered") coming to the US and their goal of "it being the fastest FWD production car ever around the ring". I'd say Chevy might have to step it up a notch(in reference to the last Cobalt SS)

*puts on flame cloak*


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

interesting..


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

i own a cobalt ss supercharged version..... love the car..... Man i would sell my cruze ls for that car...... love the design and the power plant... finally


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Those tail lights are straight off a '13 Malibu it looks like.

I like how it looks, except the diffuser. The car could use a bit of a punch. Right now I feel like anything less than a 2.0T would be like getting an Aveo LTZ, why bother?


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel like this won't happen lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

matt638 said:


> I feel like this won't happen lol


I think it might happen, but it won't look anything like that photoshopped piece of ugly.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd take a coupe.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks over done on the rear, maybe if it was color matched


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think it might happen, but it won't look anything like that photoshopped piece of ugly.


What makes you think it will happen do you know something that we don't know?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> What makes you think it will happen do you know something that we don't know?


Xtreme has some contacts in the GM press office. Nothing a journalist wouldn't have. I've seen speculation about a Cruze SS on a lot of the car sites for a long time now based on something somebody heard from the press office. Until they make it, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think it might happen, but it won't look anything like that photoshopped piece of ugly.


Agreed. I think they will too, especially when we told them to do it at the tour we attended, along with informing them of the high demand for it. 

So if it does happen, I think it will partially be because of this forum and you all. :goodjob:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Xtreme has some contacts in the GM press office. Nothing a journalist wouldn't have. I've seen speculation about a Cruze SS on a lot of the car sites for a long time now based on something somebody heard from the press office. Until they make it, I'm not holding my breath.


I know Xtreme has contacts that's why I was hoping he knows something that we don't know (lol)


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Aeroscout977 said:


> I have a feeling it wont match the last iteration of the Cobalt SS. With rumors of a Civic Type-R (my own internal sources say it's "being considered") coming to the US and their goal of "it being the fastest FWD production car ever around the ring". I'd say Chevy might have to step it up a notch(in reference to the last Cobalt SS)
> 
> *puts on flame cloak*


I agree with this. Especially since GM strives on surpassing the Civic for best-selling compact car.. which currently the Cruze is in the lead. The 'type-r' will be all the more motivation to GM to get the 'powerhouse' SS/RS Cruze built.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I agree with this. Especially since GM strives on surpassing the Civic for best-selling compact car.. which currently the Cruze is in the lead. The 'type-r' will be all the more motivation to GM to get the 'powerhouse' SS/RS Cruze built.


What's your guess 2015 at the earliest for SS Cruze?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Would you consider the Verano turbo to be a upscale Cruze SS ?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd say if a Cruze SS comes outs, let the others ones come out first I.E. Civic Type "R" or SI on roids, Corolla S (lmao had to include it) SRT's etc... Maybe have a GM employee apply to each one of the competitors to get inside info, then make the SS. Point is make the SS worth it, not buy and it say "DAMNIT the SRT is faster and nicer etc etc"

Make it look like a completely different car, why make it look like a Cobalt? Its not like a Mustang or Camaro that after 50 years it has to have the same lines.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Nothing changes, more HP sells more cars, started back in 1929 when Chevy came out with a straight 6 to beat Henry's 4 cylinder. He burned the midnight oil to come out with a V-8 and refused to ever make a 6 as long as he lived.

Caught a commercial last night on that Smart car with a teenage kid driving it like an idiot in all places, a parking lot. Mercedes says this car is not sluggish.

Other night, my ESP told me to set my cruise at 65, guy behind me gets teed off, hits the gas an flies by me. Sure enough a cop was ahead, pulled him over and assumingly gave him a stiff ticket. With all these cops sitting around, gas at $4.30 a gallon, who needs more HP?

Verano is a Cruze with more HP and far inferior fuel economy, who needs it?

But still prefer a coupe over a four door, two less doors to rattle, two less power window and door lock motors to burn out, and still was easier to mount a baby car seat in the Cavalier then the Cruze, Seat belts are accessible as well as those latches. Same passenger carrying capacity, more trunk space.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I drove a Verano as a rantal in Cali, and that thing hauls. It was the 2.0T, beautiful interior and i love the rear lights (Of the model before the current one)

I'd say yes, but i would give it more UMPH, after all i am paying more for performance.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

if it happens can you say engine swap?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> What's your guess 2015 at the earliest for SS Cruze?


My opinion? It depends.

I believe GM will slowly develop the Cruze SS/RS (they probably already are), and continue to develop and design it to really pinpoint details and numbers to make it a very attractive, powerful, and affordable sports model. However, research and development may speed up rather quickly if GM feels threatened by a performance model in their current competition(Civic Type-R, Focus ST, Dart SRT-4, etc.). Clearly, GM achieved the title of Best Compact Car in the country, and possibly in others. Now it's time to broaden the horizon with the supersport version of our beloved car.

What I'm worried about is if they get 'rushed' because other companies are bringing out performance in their compact cars, while we're still striving on fuel economy. I'm hoping they've been secretly developing this model and not jumping into it only because the competition is beating them to the punch. Alot of problems can arise if they don't have countless months of research into the SS to make it incredible.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If GM has learned anything (and it seems they have), they'll probably take a bit of time in bringing something out to the market. However, don't expect the Cruze SS to be 

A. cheap
B. faster than a Camaro

If it's cheap, it will take away sales from the 300hp+ Camaro V6. If it's faster than a Camaro, who will buy a Camaro?

I think they'll bring something out in the $26-$28k range. We shall see.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If they're smart it would be priced around the same as a Civic SI, VW GTI, or this new type R.


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If GM has learned anything (and it seems they have), they'll probably take a bit of time in bringing something out to the market. However, don't expect the Cruze SS to be
> 
> A. cheap
> B. faster than a Camaro
> ...


that was the price on SS Cobalts when they were new, so I'd say thats the price range for sure


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Idk the focus st is the fwd car to beat right now i see. Everyone mentioning honda, comon now the new si is a joke what makes you think there gonna bring a type r over from Japan when the american si is trash
My money is on that new st turbo 2.0 and its quicker than a speed 3
Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I say if a really want to make an SS model then give it a 3800 v6 engine. The supercharged one.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I say if a really want to make an SS model then give it a 3800 v6 engine. The supercharged one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


Too heavy and too old school. Pushrods...pshhh. GM finally snapped outta that with their V6 engines.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> Idk the focus st is the fwd car to beat right now i see. Everyone mentioning honda, comon now the new si is a joke what makes you think there gonna bring a type r over from Japan when the american si is trash
> My money is on that new st turbo 2.0 and its quicker than a speed 3
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The Focus ST is awesome. It was even more awesome in Europe with the old 300 hp 2.5 liter 5-cylinder Volvo engine screaming away under its hood, but it couldn't continue to meet emissions requirements


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The Focus ST is awesome. It was even more awesome in Europe with the old 300 hp 2.5 liter 5-cylinder Volvo engine screaming away under its hood, but it couldn't continue to meet emissions requirements


The 2.5 inline 5 turbo is an engine for the Europe-exclusive Ford Focus RS. We are not getting the RS, but rather the 2.0Turbo 4cyl ST, and I believe that engine is only good for around 250hp.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> The 2.5 inline 5 turbo is an engine for the Europe-exclusive Ford Focus RS. We are not getting the RS, but rather the 2.0Turbo 4cyl ST, and I believe that engine is only good for around 250hp.


Oh. Right you are sir.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Literally, I was walking back to my car from a used car lot when I noticed the back end of a car and was like wtf is that?! It was the cruze. I immediately walked over the new car lot and initiated my cruze purchase. Had that cruze backend I spotted looked like the renderings, I would have ended up with a used cobalt or another honda.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> The 2.5 inline 5 turbo is an engine for the Europe-exclusive Ford Focus RS. We are not getting the RS, but rather the 2.0Turbo 4cyl ST, and I believe that engine is only good for around 250hp.


252hp 272tq as fat as a cruze with prettu much the same gears if it wasnt a darn ford

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

And with a 14.6 sec 1/4mile, 0-60 in 6.1, and EPA 21/31 mileage.

Impressively, they're estimated the base price set at 25k. Not bad.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My Cruze already has 161HP and 266tq and is standard from the factory. It is currently being repaired after a taxi decided to do a U turn into me. Other than that it is a nice tourer, brilliant on hills and totally effortless to drive. The only negative is turbo lag from rest with auto box. I refuse to load up the transmission by building up revs with my foot on the brake. Yes I have a diesel and after 2 months I doubt I will ever go back to petrol.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Aussie said:


> My Cruze already has *161HP and 266tq *and is standard from the factory. It is currently being repaired after a taxi decided to do a U turn into me. Other than that it is a nice tourer, brilliant on hills and totally effortless to drive. The only negative is *turbo lag *from rest with *auto* box. I refuse to load up the transmission by building up revs with my foot on the brake. Yes I have a diesel and after 2 months I doubt I will ever go back to petrol.


North America (USA, Canada, Mexico) is supposed to be getting our 2013 ECO-D Cruze 2.0LT early next year, with same(?) engine and automatic transmission as you have. Did they give you a special booklet about the diesel engine with your car or is the info only in the Owners Manual?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> And with a 14.6 sec 1/4mile, 0-60 in 6.1, and EPA 21/31 mileage.
> 
> Impressively, they're estimated the base price set at 25k. Not bad.


Those times with eco mpg chevy has a winner

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> Idk the focus st is the fwd car to beat right now i see. Everyone mentioning honda, comon now the new si is a joke what makes you think there gonna bring a type r over from Japan when the american si is trash
> My money is on that new st turbo 2.0 and its quicker than a speed 3
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


That American Si will put down 300whp with a head swap and set of cams  but I do agree overall the new one sucks.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

All the engine options are covered in the owners manual. Have had good service from the dealer. By the way I had my accident in a country town and the local Holden dealer got me mobile without charging me anything even though it had nothing to do with warranty or roadside assist.


----------

